# Pictures of some of my Shelby's and my new Hiawatha Arrow.



## poolboy1 (May 21, 2011)

Just thought i would post some pictures of some of the bikes i was messing with today. I really would like to have time to restore a few of these bikes..... I will keep hoping i get some time.....


----------



## blasterracing (May 21, 2011)

Awesome Shelbys!!!

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## JRE (May 21, 2011)

Very nice. My goal is to have one 38 Shelby Airflow. right now I'm happy with my 36.


----------



## gibson_08 (May 21, 2011)

The black one looks real good


----------



## slick (May 21, 2011)

Man, i'm SO jealous!! We are riding when I come down for sure! The flat black Airflow i'm digging for the fact that it looks ratty in a sense since it isn't fully restored like most that I see such as my own. And the mens Mercury?? Dude, you are KILLING ME! Stop already!! I love those Mercury bikes! You just got me so inspired to get back outside and finish mine now.


----------



## Talewinds (May 21, 2011)

Time or money, we never seem to have both simultaneously.....


----------



## Larmo63 (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, like those bikes, like any of them need restoring? Gedddouuuddddheere............


----------



## poolboy1 (May 22, 2011)

JRE said:


> Very nice. My goal is to have one 38 Shelby Airflow. right now I'm happy with my 36.




Very cool bike and really clean looking...


----------



## poolboy1 (May 22, 2011)

slick said:


> Man, i'm SO jealous!! We are riding when I come down for sure! The flat black Airflow i'm digging for the fact that it looks ratty in a sense since it isn't fully restored like most that I see such as my own. And the mens Mercury?? Dude, you are KILLING ME! Stop already!! I love those Mercury bikes! You just got me so inspired to get back outside and finish mine now.




LOL! Thank's! As long as i have some time i will ride with you. The black Airflow is almost ready for paint the few people that have seen it tell me just leave it alone to... I think it is still getting some paint on it. The Mercury has great lines on it and it rides nice... I might be selling the Mercury girls bike... Hit me up if anyone is interested.


----------



## poolboy1 (May 22, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> Yeah, like those bikes, like any of them need restoring? Gedddouuuddddheere............



 Sorry!..... My BAD! I should of stated the Shelby in flat black primer and the Shelby that is three different color's!....  LOL!


----------



## poolboy1 (May 22, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> Time or money, we never seem to have both simultaneously.....




You are so right! I have two more Shelby's in part's that need to be put together and i have not had any time to mess with them.


----------

